
16% of AT&T customers ready to jump ship for Verizon iPhone - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/01/survey-att-customers-ready-to-jump-ship-for-verizon-iphone.ars
======
philiphodgen
I know of three ATT lines that will port over to Verizon in February. :-)

Two out of contract, the third has a $105 ETF. Cheap enough.

Even a Microcell (I own two) isn't enough to stay with ATT.

